# Gritventure! Gravel adventure Rides



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm organizing a couple gravel adventure rides, one in April, one in August.

Featuring gravel roads, stiff climbs, and back country riding, these rides will bring out the little kid in you! With two route options for each Gritventure! to choose from, you’ll find the perfect challenge. The Long route will test your mettle, and the Short route will still provide plenty of suffering with your joy.

These will be true gravel adventures: no SAG support, no route markings. Download the GPX files so you can navigate the route (Cue sheets will also be provided). There will be no aid stations set up, though there will be bars and gels available at the ride start to throw in your jersey pockets to take with you. You’ll need to carry enough water with you to last the ride or refill at stores or spigots found along the way. Be prepared with flat changing tools and spare tubes, as gravel can be rough on tires. Take a cell phone, but be aware that service can be spotty. These rides will go rain or shine, so if the forecast is cold and wet, be sure to dress appropriately!

*Suggested Equipment:* Although you can probably ride these routes with just about any bike, a cyclocross or adventure bike with 32-40 mm tires would be your best choice. You’ll want a wide range of gearing, too, as some of the hills can be steep.

More Details and to register:

*Gritventure!* April 7: https://www.elementsport.com/gritventure/

*Gritventure! 2!* August 18: https://www.elementsport.com/gritventure-2/

Our sponsors include Hammer Nutrition.


----------

